# Please Identify - Pennsylvania (All over my Front Porch)



## SteveBK (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you help identify this spider.  They are creating Webs all over my front porch.   I am in South Eastern Pensylvania

Thanks


----------



## Ciphor (Sep 13, 2011)

Ventral shots like this of orb weavers are not enough to even place the genus sometimes. A dorsal shot would definitely be better. At the very least it is in the family Araneidae.


----------



## DaveM (Sep 13, 2011)

Ciphor said:


> Ventral shots like this of orb weavers are not enough to even place the genus sometimes. A dorsal shot would definitely be better. At the very least it is in the family Araneidae.


+1
However, you may be lucky this time because your spider is unusually distinctive on the ventral side. I'm sure that the genus is Neoscona, probably Neoscona crucifera.
If you like common names, these get called "Hentz's orbweaver" (or sometimes just "barn spider" though other species get called barn spider also).


----------

